# Distance between sets



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

How far is far enough to move between sets?

I'm new to coyote calling and will be hunting some central MN land this year. The area I have access to has three distinct areas separated by harvested corn fields. 
1. Creek bottom on the SW side, 
2. 20 acre woodlot on the SE side about 400 yds away from #1. There are lots of blowdowns from a storm 5 yrs ago. A real nightmare to try to walk through. 
3. Big woods along the N side. about 600 yds from areas 1 and 2.

There is a drainage ditch running from east to west about in the middle with small swamp (2 acres) toward the west. There is good cover for a coyote to travel east and west through that area.

I'm assuming that I can make 3 or 4 sets depending on the wind. And the order to hunt them will be dictated by the wind.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

in the open prairies that I hunt I lie to have about a mile between my sets.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to hunt the bush cover back in Manitoba and I had at least half a mile between sets. If you want to make multiple close sets then call very quietly at each one.


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

never underestimate how far a coyote can hear and come to your call. Ive watched them come from close to a mile. I see them come from 1/4 to 1/2 all the time. Takes them a little while sometimes.

With your desciptions you could do three sets. Id use different sounds at each and wait at least 20 min at each stand. Wouldnt be to far fetched to have one come from one of the other areas to where your calling at another. 600 yards is nothing for a running yote


----------

